# Sticky  Lighting DIY parts suppliers, vendors, etc.



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Guys I have seen a wealth of info on the threads in this section- can I request a sticky in one location of links where parts can be found on the web.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Alright!

Let's do it on this thread. Please add links to suppliers and items without making it "spammy" (namely just add the item name(s) and link(s))


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

On off latching IP67 pushbutton.
http://uk.farnell.com/apem/ipr1sad2/switch-on-off-blk-blk-btn/dp/1082441

Mom IP67 pushbutton
http://uk.farnell.com/apem/ipr3sad2101/switch-spno-chrom-blk-btn/dp/1082446

http://www.rapidonline.com/Electron...-Flexibutton-panel-sealed-microswitches/81476

http://www.rapidonline.com/Electron...7-Miniature-sealed-push-button-switches/81475

And here for a wealth of goodies!
http://www.hoffmanamps.com/MyStore/perlshop.cgi?ACTION=enter&thispage=PartsLed.htm&ORDER_ID=!ORDERID!

These are a few of the places I use.


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

*LED Driver*

My favorite LED drivers (with bike specific user interface):
http://www.taskled.com/


----------



## bikenboard69 (Oct 21, 2008)

here's another LED supply place http://www.ledsupply.com


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

Optics, switches, etc. - www.digikey.com (or www.digikey.ca)

LEDs and optics - www.cutter.com.au

Metal - www.metalsupermarkets.com

Cheap flashlights, batteries, LEDs, drivers, etc. to play with - www.dealextreme.com (and www.kaidomain.com but I haven't personally used KD)

Premium batteries - dealer "AW" at - www.cpfmarketplace.com
LEDs (not crees) and optics - dealer "PhotonFanatic" at - www.cpfmarketplace.com
SSC P7 LEDs and more - dealer "LITEmania" at - www.cpfmarketplace.com

Premium drivers - www.taskled.com

Drivers, LEDs, reflectors, etc.- The Sandwich Shoppe - http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/index.php

18650 battery holders - mtbr forum members "turboferret" "sdnative" and "EL34"

..and others... but this is a start!


----------



## Harpoon (Jun 5, 2008)

General components (eg switches, connectors, cable), tools and more

Rapid Electronics (UK)
RS Components (UK)
Farnell (UK but European and Asian sites)


----------



## El34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Marwi P7 light kits, 
Building supplies for LED bike lights, 
Marwi handlebar and Helmet mounts, 
Tons of DIY Bike light parts.

http://www.hoffmanamps.com/MyStore/catalog/PartsLed.htm

Thanks,
Doug Hoffman

.


----------



## ifor (Apr 15, 2008)

Led-Tech German led / optics / parts suplier. A fairly good selection of components, watch for the day-trade deals.


----------



## HuffyPuffy (Jun 9, 2008)

This thread is a great idea! These are the places I have used to buy or make parts for my lights so far.

Mouser Part numbers for Switchcraft ruggedized connectors are:

502-EN3C3F16
3C FEMALE CORD W/#16

502-EN3P3M16
3C MALE PANEL W/#16

I also get Hammond cases from Mouser (http://www.hammondmfg.com) - they are the basis for the Citizen Kane's "Easy DIY" style lights.

The best 5k pot (used in buckpucks) I have found so far:

http://www.mouser.com/catalog/634/682.pdf
P16NP472MAB15

Source for various optics:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sho...d.php?t=175502

Helmet and bar mounts - not the best, but cheap and they work:

http://www.cateye.com/store/parts.php?cid=2_97

Spacer to go on the light case itself:

http://www.cateye.com/store/parts.php?cid=2_25

Good place to get stuff waterjet cut - great CS (they also have sales now and then, check their blog) - Bigbluesaw.com

Good place to get PCB's made - BatchPCB.com

+1 for http://www.ledsupply.com/


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey that Mouser site is pretty cool- have a great Hammond selection.


----------



## dirtisgood (May 8, 2009)

View attachment Bike Light Parts list and cost.pdf


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

I saw this in another post and figured it should have a home here.

Night Lighting (housing, diy, etc)
http://www.nightlightning.co.nz/adventure_lighting_products.htm

HUGE resource on LED bike lighting
http://yojimg.net/bike/equipment/lights/led_lights.php


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

By far the best place I've found for 6061 flat bar - http://www.midweststeelsupply.com/


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

This is the place for battery chargers and connectors: 
www.hobbyking.com
I thougth balance chargers were expensive, there not.
The following are some really nice charger options for cheap:

Just ordered one of these will let you know how it works. 
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbycity/..._2S_3S_Balance_Charger._Direct_110/240v_Input

I have this one it was recommended by several people on this forum and lives up the glowing recommendations

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbycity/...ame=Turnigy_Accucel-6_50W_5A_Balancer/Charger

I will also be trying one of these out as a way of protecting the battery from over discharge on a non taskled powered light. 
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbycity/...23&Product_Name=Hobby_King_Battery_Monitor_3S

There prices on basic lipo batteries look really good, good enough to make them more enticing than soldering together 18650cells from dealextreme.com. I wish I discovered them before making a 4s 2p pack from 18650 cells, as I could have just bought a simple 4S pack with the same capacity.


----------



## Giant-Lander (Feb 13, 2009)

*Better price?*

I've found this *in-line button mom switch + power click switch *but it's tooooo expensive:
http://www.sensorcom.com/product.asp?P_ID=1062&PT_ID=303

I think's it's a great solution but i was hoping that we could find something cheaper.....


----------



## darksider (Jan 8, 2010)

Wrong forum section. Please delete.


----------



## Madmusk (Nov 10, 2009)

Mountain Switch momentary pushbutton with LED. Comes in range of LED colors. Waterproof cap available. Cheap compared to Apem and ITW:

http://mouser.com/search/refine.aspx?Ntk=P_MarCom&Ntt=151259745&utm_source=supplier&utm_medium=featured+spotlight&utm_campaign=151259745\

Another cheap source of waterproof pushbutton:

http://www.jaycar.co.nz/productView.asp?ID=SP0657&CATID=28&form=CAT&SUBCATID=652

Great source for metal and plexi/polycarb. Cheaper than Metal Supermarkets:

OnlineMetals.com

Very cheap cable glands in a variety of sizes:

http://mouser.com/Search/Refine.aspx?Keyword=altech+gland


----------



## diabolicaldan (Feb 8, 2010)

Would not, under any circumstances recommend xmeteorlight.com...

placed two orders with them, received only one... tried to have some kind of dialog with Kim L. (the guy responsible for filling orders) and he did not respond to any of my emails.

The one package that I did receive from them took over a month to get.

I have never been ripped off on the internet before, but how can you have a dispute with a guy in Asia??? Hoping that Paypal can help me out...

www.ledsupply.com = Great service and speed.
www.digikey.com = By far the fastest and best supplier I have ever, ever dealt with (considering I'm in Canada, I never get stuff within a day or two from any other company)
www.taskled.com = Best Drivers around, great documentation
www.dealextreme.com = good, sometimes long wait if part is on backorder.

I would always rather have something good to say about a company or person that bad... just don't want to have anyone else with poor experiences... Bad Karma 

Building your own lights can be challenging enough, we don't need bad suppliers out there making our lives more difficult

Regards,
Dan


----------



## Papa B (Jul 31, 2010)

McMaster-Carr

http://www.mcmaster.com/

half a million products
24/7/365 tech support w/specialist support during business hours
They have a cut sheet and spec's for almost everything in their catalog
2 hr or less e-mail response goal...

Website gets better and better every year.
It's hard to describe how well thought out their sorting, bookmarking etc. works.
Search terms actually work.
Totally different than any other industrial supplier's website.

One of about everything but the real gold mine(s) are their raw materials and hardware.
2-3 day shipping every time I've ordered, including some 10' stock to my residence.
Shipping way always half what I expected... just choose "Best Method" and forget it.

I could go on and on...
Kind of surprised they weren't already in this thread.
Somebody will read this and go "Oh, yea.... forgot about them"


----------



## JezV (Oct 31, 2009)

*Nuts & bolts*

For nuts, bolts, capscrews (inc stainless) etc in the very small sizes and volumes you need for light building and other DIY projects I use www.modelfixings.co.uk.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

Small XPG driver:

http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-133/**NEW**-3-dsh-Mode-Regulated-Circuit/Detail

Not as many features as the b2Flex. It lacks programability, heat and voltage monitoring. It won't work with voltage inputs over 6 volts, and will only drive one emitter at a time (I think).

But with 17mm diameter it will fit inside 1" square tubing.

I like these connectors because they are inexpensive and have not failed me yet:

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/category/116/Cables-2-Cond.-Waterproof/1.html

But I don't ride in the rain.

I like my Tenergy LiIon balance charger with 4 independent charging circuits. But it seems sadly out of date:

http://www.all-battery.com/chargersandbalancersforli-ionli-polymerbatteriesandpacks37vto60v.aspx

Walt


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

micro cable glands........ some good info here!
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=670770


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Battery holders from DigiKey.........

http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Cat=393250&k=18650


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Linear Technology has some free circuit schematic capture & simulation software and device libraries:

http://www.linear.com/designtools/software/


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Good source of watch crystals for covering optics:
http://www.esslinger.com/watchcrystalsflatmineralglass.aspx


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Aircraft Spruce and Specialty Co. for 6061 T6 round aluminum tubing:

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/mepages/alumtube_6061t6.php


----------



## Uzzi_PA (Dec 15, 2009)

*Anyone try dinodirect.com?*

http://www.dinodirect.com/

I found this (probably Chineese) electronics vendor while browsing Amazon.com. They had a bunch of stuff direct linked there, which I thought was annoying. Its similar to Kaidomain and Dealextreme, with their free shipping. They have a nice selection of flashlights and LED parts.

http://www.dinodirect.com/flashlights-accessories/

The obvious drawbacks Ive noticed are, slightly higher prices and not as new of products, ie: they have XPG R5 stars, but no XM-L products at all.

I'm thinking they have better logistics, since they have offices in the US. I'm not recommending them yet since I haven't tried it, just wanted to throw it out there.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok thought id add to this thread..
*Cable glands*
ebay
M6 cable gland 3-3.5mm cable £1.20 each http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cable-Gland-S...al_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item35af070097
M8 cable glands 3.5-5.5 cable £3.99 bag of 5 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-x-IP68-mini...al_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item519518af13

Conrad
enter part number in the search.
http://www1.conrad-uk.com
M6 cable gland, 2-3mm cable Part no.: 526828 - 89 £3.23 each
M8 cable gland 3.5-5.5mm cable Part no.: 526841 - 89 £3.73 each

RS
M6 cable gland 2-3mm cable, bag of 5 £9.47 - http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=4583953&cm_vc=av_uk
M8 cable gland 3.5-5.5mm cable, bag of 5 £10.50 - http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=searchProducts&searchTerm=458-3969

*Cable strain relief *
Conrad
enter part number in the search
http://www1.conrad-uk.com
Cable strain relief 3.5mm Part no.: 531464 - 89 £0.15 each
Cable strain relief 5.5mm Part no.: 531480 - 89 £0.27 each
Cable strain relief 6.5mm Part no.: 531421 - 89 £0.21 each

*Switches*
RS
Tactile momentary switch IP67
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=7118319 £0.70 each
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=7118420 £0.70 each
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=4954608 £1.43 each High Temp -40/+160ºC
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=4954563 £1.43 each Low Temp -40/+115ºC
Through mount push button momentary switch, blue led
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=7027021 £3.70 each

*Hirschmann connectors*
RS
3 way IP67/68 panel mount £5.29 each http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=2906376
3 way IP68 lead £6.15 each http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=0282906

*Oring chord*
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/EQUIP-GROUP

*M2,M2.5 cap screws*
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/GWR-Precision?_rdc=1

*Lexan sheet*
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/plastic-water-tank-company

*Delrin Plate*
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/THE-METALS-AND-PLASTICS-SHOP

*Optics*
RS
Ledil MCE
Ledil XPE/G
Ledil XRE
Carlco
Polymer

Dotlight.de
http://www.dotlight.de/en/LED-accessories/For-HighPower-LEDs/LED-Lens

ledtech.de
http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Power-Supply-c_106_0.html

Double sided sticky thermal pads
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=4774878&cm_vc=prev_uk

Rubber Sheet
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/rubberkings


----------



## jcrazyjj (Jan 4, 2011)

cable glands
http://www.ehawke.com/cableglands/


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Updated my list above with the follwing 
IP67 tactile momentary switches 10mm x 10mm square
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/s...duct&R=4954608 £1.43 each High Temp -40/+160ºC
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/s...duct&R=4954563 £1.43 each Low Temp -40/+115ºC

Delrin plate
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/THE-METALS-AND-PLASTICS-SHOP


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

*18650 battery holders-*

18650 battery holders- a few more options:

http://www.luminousdiy.com/ (Various configurations)

mike.baikov.ru/18650/ (2S2P protected)

http://shop.ebay.ca/fma_battery/m.html
(free shipping, protected, various configurations available)


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Rubber sheet for protecting hansome carbon bars
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/rubberkings


----------



## kan3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Found a new "best price" vendor for 6061 bar. Have yet to find a cheaper vendor and they have more stock then what's listed on their site. Give them a call to get combined shipping rates.

http://stores.ebay.com/Stock-Car-Steel-and-Aluminum


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

These guys sell 6061 bar too. I've used them before. Quick shipping.

http://stores.ebay.com/Stoners-Tools-and-Raw-Materials/


----------



## whoz (Aug 28, 2009)

*Cateye Space Plates 533-8730*

I have numerous extra Cateye spacer plates 533-8730, which work with the Cateye handlebar clamps or the Cateye helmet straps. I can ship International for all those that can't get them from Cateye USA. $2.75 each plus shipping.

[email protected]


----------



## mrradlos (Sep 3, 2010)

This Battery case / Battery Holder looks really nice - I might get one.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for contributing guys. I have been gone a while enjoying my DIY and now I am back for another project so the updated info is awesome.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Battery shrink sleeving, UK based but post worldwide.

Great company, have used them for years with no probs: http://cellpacksolutions.com/shrink_sleeve_matrix.asp


----------



## lightthemountain (Jul 25, 2011)

*bicycle ground effects kits*

Found this great site for custom bicycle ground effects kits. Pretty amazing stuff, especially if you plan to bring it out to Burning Man 

brightercycling [dot] com


----------



## BlueMoon100 (Jan 30, 2009)

US Electronics - Switches Etc... (actually, they are international)

Mouser Electronics - Electronic Component Distributor

Allied Electronics

mouser (dot) com

Alliedelec (dot) com


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

RS have discontinued the Hirshcmann M8 cables, but still have the panel mounts..
These are the alternative new M8 cables they are now offering.
Buy Rectangular Female angled connector M8,4w,pvc,2m Lumberg RKMWV 4-07/2 M online from RS for next day delivery.










Lumberg M8 panel mounts..
Buy Cable Assembly SOCKETS M8 3 WAYS Lumberg RKMF 3/0.5M online from RS for next day delivery.
Buy Cable Assembly PLUG M8 3 WAYS Lumberg RKWT 5-87/5M online from RS for next day delivery.


----------



## plugp7 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Copper anyone?*

Deleted. Wrong thread.


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

Miniature LED housings for 20mm optics: Easy2LED.com, The store for LED DIY
18650 holders with PCB are also available there.

20mm triple LED boards with integrated driver: Lux-RC


----------



## ashephil (May 29, 2011)

Great post, great info, just in time for Day-Light-Savings!


----------



## Grinder63 (Jan 30, 2010)

LED-Spot.com - source for Ledil optics.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Slightly smaller M6 cable gland..these ones take a 2.5-3mm cable 
Cable Gland Small M6 IP68 2.5mm to 3.0mm Nickel Plated Brass x1 pc | eBay

These were the ones I posted previously for 3-3.5mm cable
Cable Gland Small M6 IP68 3.5mm Nickel Plated Brass 1pc | eBay


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

DIY mtb LED light parts
cleaning my garage, and digging out bunch of parts. 
helmet mounts, handlebar mounts, LED's , LED drivers, optics, reflectors,
cables, connectors, etc.

take look
DIY+PARTS

contact page.

some stuff still need to add. chances are I got it somewhere,...

Thanks, 
Rob


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Does anyone have any links for power wiring / cables?


----------



## mrradlos (Sep 3, 2010)

El34 has cables.


----------



## bikerjay (Sep 16, 2007)

pucked up said:


> Does anyone have any links for power wiring / cables?


I second the El34 suggestion and add another one.

I get silicone wire from hobbyking.com. Also good for chargers and battery packs ect. 
I use servo wire for internal wiring.


----------



## borrower (Feb 26, 2011)

Just a quick bit of praise for ebay seller "boltmeup". They've got a good selection of metric SS bolts, nuts, grub screws, etc. They're UK based, but I think they ship internationally. All that's not the reason I'm writing this, though. There was a delivery mixup on a recent order, and they bent over backwards to make things right for me... that's the kind of service I really appreciate.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Battery cases.

5V Mobile Power Supply USB Battery Charger 18650 Box | eBay

18650 battery case 2 x parallel connection DIY case | eBay

ALL ABOUT E-CIGARETTES UK - 18650 mod parts


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I forgot how much fun DigiKey is. I could spend a paycheck in there. And, their first class USPS shipping is cheeeeep.... :thumbsup:

Just ordered some small project boxes with flanges to try and DIY an in-line switch.

1.378" L x 1.378" W (35.00mm x 35.00mm)

Height 0.787" (19.99mm): 1551MFLBK Hammond Manufacturing | HM1058-ND | DigiKey

Height 0.591" (15.01mm): 1551NFLBK Hammond Manufacturing | HM1057-ND | DigiKey

EDIT: I built an in-line switch using one of these housings and I really liked how it turned out. More info: http://forums.mtbr.com/9941840-post24.html


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Alternatives for waterproof connector cables (cheap with free shipping, at least in the U.S.):

Amazon.com: Male Female Plug 2 Pin LED Waterproof Connector Cable Black: Electronics

If you want something for a pack to be charged with a balance tap?

Amazon.com: Gino LED Light Strips Male Female 3 Pin Waterproof Connector Cable Black: Electronics

There are others in white, with 4 pins, etc.

edit: I just noticed they ship from Hong Kong, so probably free shipping and a long wait for everyone!

edit 2: I ordered some. They are 22 AWG. The leads are about 6" long.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*Boxes*

I was recently informed about this company:

ZERO Manufacturing, Inc. - Deep Drawn Enclosures

their product of interest is drawn aluminum cases of many, many different sizes and wall thicknesses. I have no idea if these are suitable for bike lights, but they can be purchased with matching covers. Could be worth a look.

Walt


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Good XML optic:

Good bright spot and some useful spill.

If the link gets removed, look for LED-DNA and 10 degree "reflector"

5PCS x 10 Degree 21mm Reflector Collimator LED Lens For Cree XML XM-L LED | eBay

EDIT- The vendors do have more of these if you contact them, even though the listing seems to have ended.


----------



## gadgets&gear (Oct 26, 2012)

dealextreme works for me. Low prices and many DIY parts,. (emitters, batteries, drop-in modules) 

Especially good for mods or experimental works.

sorry, I can post the link, Im a noobie here.

dx dot com


----------



## Jeroentune (May 30, 2013)

until now i have seen only 1 guy who is using LIPO cells , the rest is all still working with the Litium -Ion cells.. Why >? 

I use LIPO for everything .. powering up the lego trains for my kids light systems for the bikes , they are cheap . powerfull good to charge and the last long ..

Go LIPO..! 

Jeroen


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

^^ +1
I add the source for Lipo and various Lipo monitoring tools & connectors.
and some refresh to LED drivers and control: pcb-components in Europe/Germany.


----------



## plugp7 (Oct 8, 2011)

2s2p protection board supply anyone?
Seen plenty of Chinese ones on Ebay. Anyone used them?


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, just be careful with the cut-off voltage. I use PCBs from tchwarehouse-au and hunk_lee ebayers with li-ions and li-pos. 2s2p protection is the same as 2s1p or 2sXp because of the parallel cells connection and how it works.


----------



## liagasg (Aug 20, 2011)

You may find a descent battery pack with LG ICR 18650 @ 3000mAh.
It's a great upgrade for the chinese type of led lights that suffer from battery quality.
The price is for the pack is about €50(euros)

http://facebook.com/ilektronio.battery.center
e-mail : [email protected]


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wanted to add this here as its a great option for emitters, pcbs, cells etc. Working on drivers too. And in the states (Utah iirc)

Www.mtnelectronics.com


----------



## trail_cat13 (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks for the post, y'all are about to extend my riding hours quite a bit!


----------

